# Which recording of beethoven's 9th is this?



## crosstowndude (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello
A friend gave me a recording of the 9th Symphony a while ago but without any information (even he doesn't know about it). After buying a few different recordings i've realised that this is the one that really does it for me and i'd love to know which recording it is. Here is a link where you can download the first movement so if you do happen to know anything about this specific recording then any information would be greatly appreciated.
http://public.me.com/crosstowndude
Thank you


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

crosstowndude said:


> Hello
> A friend gave me a recording of the 9th Symphony a while ago but without any information (even he doesn't know about it). After buying a few different recordings i've realised that this is the one that really does it for me and i'd love to know which recording it is. Here is a link where you can download the first movement so if you do happen to know anything about this specific recording then any information would be greatly appreciated.
> http://public.me.com/crosstowndude
> Thank you


Doesn't sound old so probably not Furtwangler
Too short to be any of Karajan's recordings
And it doesn't sound like it's from the London Symphony Orchestra because it doesn't have that unique, ugly sound.

Can't give any more of my help than that.


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

It sounds a bit like Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, but I can't confirm for sure.


----------



## crosstowndude (Aug 3, 2008)

I've just been comparing the recording to the samples on amazon and the itunes music store. It does sound very much like Solti but I haven't been able to find the exact one yet. Thanks for your help so far


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Rachovsky said:


> And it doesn't sound like it's from the London Symphony Orchestra because it doesn't have that unique, ugly sound.
> 
> Can't give any more of my help than that.


lso = ugly sound?  hardly.

dj


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, in some recordings It's like I hear no bass, but in some it's perfectly fine. I believe it could be the hall that they perform in sometimes. For instance, I purchased a recording with conductor Wyn Morris of Beethoven's Ninth and there was an odd sound to it, like all sound was being cut in half. But then I hear any of Sir Colin Davis's recordings, and their amazing.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm going to say Nicholas Harnoncourt. Because it sounds like it's done or conducted like period-instrument orchestra. 
Actually I rather like it. If you find out who it's by, I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## crosstowndude (Aug 3, 2008)

David C Coleman said:


> I'm going to say Nicholas Harnoncourt. Because it sounds like it's done or conducted like period-instrument orchestra.
> Actually I rather like it. If you find out who it's by, I wouldn't mind it.


Thank you so much. I just did a comparison and yes it is Nicholas Harnoncourt.
Here's the link if anyone liked it. http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Harnoncourt-9-Symphonies/dp/B000000SDB

Apparently, this is considered an "interesting" ninth as it is a bit different to many others. If I were to get the "best" ninth (in your opinion) which would you recommend? 
From the clips I heard, the Solti and Dohnanyi recordings sounded good.
The only other 9th i've heard in it's entirety is Böhm and that was unbearable (sorry if i've offended anyone) so I'm not looking for any slow recordings.

Thanks again


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Try Herbert Von Karajan, especially with BPO on DG!


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

He did 4 recordings of Beethoven's 9th. His 1977 recording is said to be the best I believe. I think the CD has parachutes on it.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Rachovsky said:


> He did 4 recordings of Beethoven's 9th. His 1977 recording is said to be the best I believe. I think the CD has parachutes on it.


The 1962 one is his best I believe. He recorded all the symphonies four times and that early 60's cycle is generally regarded to be his best.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Rachovsky said:


> Well, in some recordings It's like I hear no bass, but in some it's perfectly fine. I believe it could be the hall that they perform in sometimes. For instance, I purchased a recording with conductor Wyn Morris of Beethoven's Ninth and there was an odd sound to it, like all sound was being cut in half. But then I hear any of Sir Colin Davis's recordings, and their amazing.


I have to say, I was also a bit confused with your original description of the LSO, until you mentioned Wyn Morris. Very bland, I agree. Much like the Roger Norrington recordings all the online radios constantly regurgitate.


----------

